# Cochranella granulosa (the granulated glass frog)



## fbrem (Oct 30, 2009)

Not really a hobby but here is a pic of one of the species I've been working with in my research. It ranges from Costa Rica through Northern Columbia inhabiting riparian vegetation in cluod/wet forest. This species was nearly wiped out due to the amphibian chytrid fungus which is the focus of my research. They're full grown adults, males ~20-25mm and females ~30-35mm This is one of 5 gravid females I have right now, should have about 100 tadpoles in a few months.












if you all like this I can post more photos of panamanian herps. 

Forrest


----------



## Candace (Oct 30, 2009)

Please do post more photos. This one is such a cutie!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm with Candace! I saw something on TV regarding the peril of frogs. Good luck with your research!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 30, 2009)

She is so beautiful!!!! Please post more pics...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful! It's too bad such creatures are so sensitive to the pollution man is adding to this planet!  She reminds me of the Phelsuma cepedianas I used to keep.


----------



## fbrem (Oct 30, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Beautiful! It's too bad such creatures are so sensitive to the pollution man is adding to this planet!  She reminds me of the Phelsuma cepedianas I used to keep.



Awesome, I love day geckos, used to raise the peacocks, can't remember the species name.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2009)

Lauticada or something like that. I used to have a bunch of [now impossible to get] species. ornata, guimbuiea, v-nigra pasteuri.. I wish I was better w/ them as it hurt when they didn't survive.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2009)

So cute! Please do post more.

Fbrem, did you have anything to do with that TV special on these frogs and the microbes (I think) that are killing them? It was an excellent program, and certainly showed the fragility of certain ecosystems.


----------



## Clark (Oct 31, 2009)

I've never seen anything like this. Make me feel like I'm lapidicolous.
Please show more.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 31, 2009)

too cool!!! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Oct 31, 2009)

That is a gorgeous little frog! THanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 31, 2009)

Beautiful little guy. Sad to hear they're in trouble. The second photo is a blast!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 31, 2009)

Beautiful creature! Hope you share some more photos with us. :clap:


----------

